# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Почему вы не спите ночью?

## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Собственно почему вы не спите ночью? До скольких вы не спите/не можете уснуть? часто ли это бывает? чем занимаетесь? в какое время вы бы хотели ложится спать? 
отвечу я не сплю потому что решил делать инженерку))

----------


## blooddrakon

Не сплю потому что тупо не могу уснуть. Ночью либо за компом сижу, либо на гитаре играю.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> отвечу я не сплю потому что решил делать инженерку))


  :Big Grin:  

я всегда ложусь очень поздно, потому что элементарно туплю +) уже все собираюсь было спать, но потом начинаю думать:"так-так, а что надо сделать завтра?", "Обещала позвонить, а кому? Надо записать на стикер!" и понеслось %)) потом никакого сонного состояния, поэтому просто иду читать=)

----------


## Kranston

То же самое, никак не заснуть. Вчера отработал день (12 часов), потом подумал и взял ночную смену, удалось поспать часа три, сейчас опять дневная начнется. 36 часов подряд работать - это конечно круто, сам с себя поражаюсь =)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Я не спал примерно по тому же,мутил чертёж)
А так обычно я просто лежу и думаю , а потом засыпаю. без снов.

----------


## Римма

Стихи пишу или рассказы. Или читаю книги. Т.к. компа дома на данный момент нет.  :Smile:  

Ложусь в 1, в 2, в 3, в 4 часа ночи/утра... как придется...  :Smile:

----------


## BlackBlood

сплю  не больше 5 часов в день
( если и получиться поспать больше то буду ходить убитым)

ложусь от 0:30 и дальше встаю ровно в 5:30

----------


## Azazello

Ложусь когда как: 
от 23:00 до 02:00
(Хотя иногда и позже - если бессоница).
Просыпаюсь в 5:30 или 5:50 (в зависимости от того, к какой паре)
По выходным иногда высыпаюсь - просыпаюсь около 8:30 (но ложусь ГОРАЗДО позже)

Не сплю потому что не могу заснуть (бессоница оч. часто), или потому что учу лекции (или практику делаю). А иногда потому что просто думаю как дальше жить.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Ночью либо за компом сижу, либо на гитаре играю.


 вово у меня обычно тоже самое особенно когда хочешь лечь спать и почемуто берёшь в руки электруху))

----------


## stre10k

засыпаю тож оч поздно.. ну относительно... от 1 до 3 по будням, в выходные могу около 4 уснуть... по будням просто вставать рано очень - 6.40... не люблю спать на лекциях - интересно бывает... до часу уснуть вообще не могу, дальше зависит от того сколько спал накануне... в последний рабочий день засыпаю в час ровно... в воскресение 3-3.30.... тупо лежу в кровати, слушаю музыку, пишу стихи или сижу в асю... сегодня вот залил Doom на телефон, ночью буду рубиться

----------


## Wolf

всегда спать хочется,даже днем   :Big Grin:  
засыпаю обычно в00или01. музыку в уши и в кроватку  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вильма

Хм..) Бессонница - нет) В последнее время я не сплю.. часов так до 2-х, или до часу, или.. как получится).. потому что у меня есть и-нет и с недавних пор нет работы) Это ужасно   :Smile:   :?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> у меня есть и-нет


 вселенское зло)))

----------


## stre10k

Doom прошел. залил Doom 2... теперь еще долго не спать

----------


## Wolf

*stre10k* а ты в DOOM3 ночью поиграй  :Smile:  с хорошей акустикой))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

да он с мобилы

----------


## Неясыть

"Я мог бы погибнуть от каждого отдельного аффекта, присущего мне. Я всегда сталкивал их друг с другом. Мое сильнейшее свойство—самоопределение. Но оно же по большей части оказывается и моей нуждой -- я всегда стою на краю бездны."

Что самое смешное, - это так и есть, но от этого просто хочется бежать, хтя во многих случаях помогает выжить... больше всего меня коробит от того, что никаму не нужен, зато одиночество многому учит, например, начинаешь видить в людях их естество, и, как бы они не хотели его скрыть под маской распущенности или вида сильной личности, мало что получается у них.... или видишь все стразы мира, но всегда, несмотря на все плюсы одиночества, ему сопутствует пустота, и, тогда вся жизнь проноситься перед глазами, цепляясь за мельчайшие подробности - начинаешь биться головой о стену от такого.... чаще всего вспоминается тот момент, когда мне было всего 5 - двоюродная сестра лежит на больничной койке, вся белая, только на голове "ёжик", - это начали отрастать волосы после 5 раза химиотерапии, глаза, как стекло, что только-только вышло из пасти бокса, где оно охлаждалось, руки лежат на одеяле и выгледят как истрёпанные плети, от многочисленных капельниц, уколов...., там уже даже живого места не осталось.....у неё белокровие и жить ей осталось всего-лишь считанные минуты...Вспоминаются её последние слова: ".... запомни всё то время, когда я была здорова..."её рука, что накрывала мою, ослабла....
потом налетели доктора.., через 15 минут борьбы - сестра в комме, а через 7 часов мертва.... Похороны были на
мой день рождения.....

с тех пор я стал одиночкой, сплю по два-три часа в сутки (без снов), а чаще всего не сплю... бывают такие случаи, когда находишься с девушкой, и может переклинить...., иль быват так, что всё просто замечательно (в жизни или все события за день привносят в жизнь огромную дозу позитива), и тут БАЦ, - малейшая зацепка для ужа или глаза, и все те месяцы, за которые я смог от этого отвлечься идуд крахом...
А терь и у Бабушки рак нашли, вродь всё нормально вырезали, метамарфозы не пошли, только лучше на их месте был бы я, - я одинок - я никому ненужен....

----------


## stre10k

гордое одиночество боли, с рукой под козырьком смотришь на кровавый закат, стоя на палубе тонущего корабля...

----------


## NoNaMe

> А лет пять назад не спал по ночам, так как покупал карточки РОЛ 20 с бесплатным доступом в Сеть с 2 до 9


 Да уж, было дело))

----------


## Scream

2-ю неделю безсонница...я скоро подохну

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Лжусь от 0:30 до 3:00 после работы, если в инете не засижусь. Встаю в 7:00 иду на практику. В выходные потом отсыпаюсь. Раньше работал в охране, смена сутки идёт. Тогда вообще спал когда время свободное было.

----------


## Betta

Блин,очень хочется ложиться спать часов в 8 вечера...но не получается,возращаюсь домой токо в 11 в 12 , а дома делов куча так , что часа в 2 иду спать и резко отрубаюсь.Встаю в 7.Выходныю сплю до отвала,часто до вечера часов до 5-6.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

ложусь в 3 обычно...потому что делаю уроки..а чтоб раньше не уснуть пью кофе..встаю в 5,50 в школу...сплю я немного...сами понимаете)

----------


## U.F.O.

Всё самое интересное в происходит ночью...  :Wink:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

ага ко мне орки во сне приходят))

----------


## Вивьен

Я боюсь темноты и тишины. Я вижу и слышу ИХ

----------


## fallen_angel

Раньше работал ночью. На хостинге одмином.

Теперь просто нравится не спать, ночью просыпается второй я ))
Из-за этого вечно просыпаю, на работу опаздываю как минимум на 1.5 часа, в инсте меня 2 недели уже не виделись. Но, это того стоит.

----------


## Wolf

3 ночь немогу заснуть   :Frown:  
херова  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Со мной вчера произошло чудо, я просто лег на кровать и уснул в 23:30 Даже не помню когда последний раз так рано засыпал.

----------


## stre10k

Я кстати теперь по ночам или пью или учусь (или совмещаю) вот почему не сплю. Последнее время только так

----------


## U.F.O.

хыы... мне не  так повезло... днём учусь ночью не сплю.. сплю в восресение днём(обычно).... или на учёбе..))

----------


## ViCH

Любовь мешает

----------


## TUSKA

> Ночью либо за компом сижу, либо на гитаре играю


 и я.Только без гитары.
Днем либо на работе(прихожу только в час домой),либо с детьми-на небо взглянуть некогда.А ночью-часа 2 за плитой,ещё какие-нибудь домашние дела-то пуговицу пришить,то пелёнки погладить.Ложусь часа в 3,потом-в 7-вставай,страна огромная!
Самый сладкий момент-на гудящих ногах-в постельку,ноутбук на брюхо и читать,пока прочтённое не начнёт сниться. :lol:

----------


## spider

В 5 ночи ложусь, в 3 дня встаю - сон - моя реалия, остальное время - детективы

----------


## Вия

мысли...сердце...вот недавно 2дня не спала.(((довели...потом ходила всех своей бледностью пугала)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Я напился пива балтики 7 и ща мне хреново и поэтому я схожу с ума, я пьян и мне задал вопрос, что ты хочешь от наташи, а я как заика не нашел ответа, почему? не знаю, 
дерьмоо случается, вся жизнь упала,
я весь старался, но жизньь пропала, 
стараюсь для неё, она в постель ведет иного,
веревка мыло , вышлао так, как для меня фигово.

----------


## Stas

Обычно ложусь часа в три. Раньше не реально уснуть. Не знаю, биоритм такой. Торопиться утром всё равно некуда.
Обычно по инте брожу.  Или воюю во что-нибудь.

----------


## stalkerN

я постоянно на нервяке и уже примерно 2.5 месяца ложусь спать днем, а ночью занимаюсь своими делами упорно всем мешая спатеньки. даже если я пару суток не сплю ровно в 00.00 наступает бодряк и надежда подрыхнуть улетучивается.
вот что нервы с людьми делают..  :evil:

----------


## AGONY

...тупо бессонница...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Тупо хочется полазить по инету, послухать музыку, посидеть на форуме..

----------


## Blackwinged

Потому что сплю днем.

----------


## свобода

> 3 ночь немогу заснуть  
> херова


 Понимаю... Я не сплю потому что у меня бессоница и так продолжается уже месяц. Ложусь спать в 6 утра... но долго мне не спица. На работу в 7 надо вставать. А был период я два дня вобще не спала. Так что я бодрюсь...

----------


## Alone

Хз дури много поэтому не сплю.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Сейчас перестала спать. Встрельнуло книжки по ночам читать +)

----------


## Freezer2007

> Сейчас перестала спать. Встрельнуло книжки по ночам читать +)


 Завидую, а я уже все книги которые можно было читать в доме - прочитал, в книжный магазин выбратся невыходит, а електронные книги бесят в последнее время((

----------


## Stas

Сессия. Ух. Побольше кофе, поменьше света... комп, тарелка, телефон. Чужой курсовик - мой курсовик!

----------


## TUSKA

У детей зубы очередные полезли...Таскаемся по квартире...Они воют,мы сонно матюгаемся шёпотом.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

блин, а я с дипломкой воюю. Некогда спать, еще сессия последняя началась. ёпс!  :evil:

----------


## свобода

Ну кто с чем, а мя на носу работа: "Антропогинез. Наука и религия. Концепция происхождения человека."

----------


## мэймэй

готовлюсь морально к сессии... заранее тренируюсь не спать...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Удачи, тем кто не спит. А я вродь опять начала спать ночью :lol:

----------


## belladona

не спала вчера... и позавчера... воще не спала...
чувствую себя бодро - аафигеть!
и седня не собираюсь спать.
зато в один день меня как прорвет - пару суток просплю...
Я люблю ночь.

----------


## Scream

не спал, потому что вчера было плохо ночь... толи отравился какойто хрень. толи от переутомления...

----------


## riogo

я стондартно ложусь не ранее часа по москве, носледнее время у мення бессоница и вот сейчас проктически бес сна уже 41 час

----------


## Freezer2007

вот причина(одна из множества заданых причин  :Frown:  )

----------


## wwwww

ого! Да тут пол форума студентов. А я вот как пол года не студентка, отмучилась.А сон нормализовать до сих пор не удаётся.) 
Так хочется студентом побыть снова

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*wwwww,* а мне 2 месяца осталось. Всего то надо сдать 1 зачет, 2 экзамена, госник и диплом(20 февраля) Со своей группой 6 лет учимся, всегда друг другу помогаем, скоро финиш, я уже сейчас представляю как мне 20 февраля грустно от того, что еще один этап моей жизни написан.  :Frown:   Блин я как школьник на выпускном. Эх напьюсь в уматину на выпускном!!!  :cry:

----------


## wwwww

а у нас была недружная группа.Каждый сам по себе и за себя. Вместе почти ниогда не собирались...отучились день и каждый в свою компанию. Я вообще обособленно...даже на выпускной этот гр..баный не ходила.Смысл? так что щас не телефонов ни адресов. Всё в топку.

----------


## wwwww

Ещё по поводу бессоницы.У меня например неудачный опыт с донормилом.Пила долго...привыкла.А сейчас вообще сна нет. Так что снотворное надо стараться не принимать.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Еше раз скажу, что все таблетки гавно!! медецина это способ заработать деньги на нашем здоровье!

У меня сегодня предстоит безсонная ночь, буду с сокурсником делать лабы, которые завтра утром надо будет сдавать. Кофе и бутики мои друзья до утра!

----------


## wwwww

*Волк-Одиночка*  ну удачи в работе тогда.

----------


## narko

всё самае интересное происходит ночью..... :Wink:

----------


## riogo

*narko*
+1

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*wwwww,* спасибо. Удача мне пригодиться в больших количествах!

----------


## riogo

*NORDmen*
нормальное число прогулов))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Эх, вторая кружка кофе пошла!

----------


## Suicide

Я живу ночью, а сплю днем. Так было с первого дня моей жизни. 
И как жизненный ритм ни коверкался на здоровый лад учебой\работой\прочей *уйней, всё равно всё возвращалось на круги своя. 
Я люблю ночь. Будто мир умер - тихо, темно, спокойно.

----------


## свобода

> а мне 2 месяца осталось. Всего то надо сдать 1 зачет, 2 экзамена, госник и диплом(20 февраля) Со своей группой 6 лет учимся, всегда друг другу помогаем, скоро финиш, я уже сейчас представляю как мне 20 февраля грустно от того, что еще один этап моей жизни написан.  Блин я как школьник на выпускном. Эх напьюсь в уматину на выпускном!!!


 А я недавно поступила в институт, поэтому у меня опять всё заново начилось... 1 курс... опять сессии... опять потеря сна...

----------


## alexrogan

Тихо ночью, не лезит никто. А ещё даже откровенно бредовые фильмо-книги наполняются мегаскрытым смыслом, который днем потом смешно вспоминать.
Ну и, само собой, мало что сравнится с ночным серфингом в и-нете.

----------


## Sl0D

потому что не могу спать :roll:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Блин, сломал лодыжку на правой ноге, не могу уснуть с гипсом, до 3 января хороший сон не предвидиться.

----------


## Kronos

Вы спите, а мы нет никогда не уснем :twisted:

----------


## ordinaire

> В 5 ночи ложусь, в 3 дня встаю - сон - моя реалия, остальное время - детективы


 У меня также, только вместо детективов лень, праздность и обломовщина. 

иногда,  голод мешает уснуть

----------


## Noir

Мысли спать мешают.
Ну и просто слушать музыку по ночам бывает здорово..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

В новогоднюю ночь кто нибудь будет спать? У меня как то давно была такая идея проспать новый год, но не получится!

----------


## Noir

> У меня как то давно была такая идея проспать новый год, но не получится!


 Мне бы хотелось, но с таким повсеместным шумом это нереально)))

----------


## ordinaire

> В новогоднюю ночь кто нибудь будет спать? У меня как то давно была такая идея проспать новый год, но не получится!


 я так встречала 2001. Просто пришла домой и легла спать. Это был очень счастливый и поворотный год в моей жизни.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Сообщение от Волк-Одиночка
> 
> В новогоднюю ночь кто нибудь будет спать? У меня как то давно была такая идея проспать новый год, но не получится!
> 
> 
>  я так встречала 2001. Просто пришла домой и легла спать. Это был очень счастливый и поворотный год в моей жизни.


 Круто, может мне его тоже проспать и 2008 год будет полон счастья? Опять глупые надежды...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Волк-Одиночка*
*ordinaire*
Я тож думаю спать на новый год. 
*11 часов за компом - бошка болит, осталось 6 чертежей*

----------


## ordinaire

> Сообщение от ordinaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Волк-Одиночка
> 
> ...


 *Волк-Одиночка*, у меня с 98 по 2001 была такая страшная полоса.
а в 2001 личностный пульс пришел в норму. сейчас конечно тоже эпизодически штормит, но всё-таки культурный уровень повысился до здравого смысла.

----------


## ordinaire

а примету "проспать новый год - на счастье" мне знакомая подсказала. думаю повторить как-нибудь

----------


## Scream

я на новый год буду спать, потому как буду 31-го целый день часов до 11 на роботе, не исключено что я там (на роботе) и буду дрыхнуть...

----------


## Римма

> ага, хрен)))))
> как война началась так сразу проснулся


 Гы!...   :Smile:

----------


## ordinaire

уснула в час ночи - проснулась в пять утра

 из-за голода не могу спать, чорт(

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

дописал диплом, надо сдать его на проверку, его еще переделывать придется несколько раз. В пятницу сдаю гос экзамен, во жопа то будет, никто из группы к нему не готовится, все пишут диплом. ппц!

----------


## Hrono

Потому что делать нехер!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Ппц! Приехал я! Завтра гос экзамен, что б ему не ладно стало, а я не сплю! Шпоры заготовил, лишь бы списать дали.

----------


## Психоделика

бессоница и разгильдяйство. в результате сплю по 4 часа в сутки

----------


## alexrogan

Сплю по 10 часов в сутки
Мечтаю спать по 20

----------


## Lelarna

_Как можно ночью спать? Такое прекрасное время пропускаешь...

А на самом деле бессонница наверное
_

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Сдал госник! мать его! долбаная комиссия! казлы, поставли трояк, хотя ответ мой был либо на 4 либо на 5!! остался только диплом!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Сделал свой план, подарил ей на день святого валентина 3 розы и открытку которую сделал в фотошопе. 25 фраз я тебя люблю на разных языках, в центре стою я и держу свое сердце в руках. 
Подарил ей, она говорила, что зачем тебе нужна, я плохая, не хорошая, я не верил, а теперь она это еще и доказала.. на все смотрит через призму денег. Потом сказала, что любит меня только как друга, и это судьба. 2 года пытаюсь что то делаю и ничего не получается!! позвонил к ней домой, забыл у нее сегодня флешку, хотел сейчас зайти взять, а она говорит не заходи лучше я завтра сама тебе ее занесу, некогда так от меня не отмазывалась. спрсил ее ты с кем. Говорит какаой друг зашел... черт, сердце болит, очень больно, физическая боль, боюсь как бы приступа небыло, руки дрожат, и этот камок в горле, я на грани срыва. Может и знал, что так будет, но все равно надеялся на лечшее..... 
я терплю боль, как больно, сердце разрывается, хочется взять нож и вырезать его из грудной клетки, и этот комок в горле.... мляя, как же больно!!! Один раз вырвало. дышать трудно, что за херня происходит??
блин, сначала озноб, теперь бросило в жар....
как же это больно!!!! Хочется избавиться. Что делать дальше??

----------


## ER

Тупо не спится!!! Утром залила кофе, но действие кофе быстро заканчивается. Потом весь день как зомби бродишшшш

----------


## Freddi

я только вот выровнял свой график, спал с 11 часов дня и до 20
паршиво через неделю становится, такое ощущение что мир мёртв
вернулся в нормальный график, правда стал спать по 8 часов. вроде столько организму и нужно, но я не высыпаюсь, раньше то по 10 часов спал

----------


## LastSleepwalker

Не сплю потому что либо учусь, либо сижу в нете, ну и когда есть погода то в телескоп смотрю

----------


## Агата

> ну и когда есть погода то в телескоп смотрю


 я тоже как-то пыталась  :Smile:  ниче толкового не увидела  :Big Grin: 
у тебя-то там напряжно с подходящей погодой...

----------


## LastSleepwalker

> я тоже как-то пыталась  ниче толкового не увидела 
> у тебя-то там напряжно с подходящей погодой...


 Да, погода не шибко балует) Хотя сейчас вот на удивление чисто)
А почему не получилось?

----------


## tinatin

Лично у меня нарушен механизм засыпания с детства. Всю жизнь на снотворных, иначе никак

----------


## Фрирайдер

Потому что работаю в третью смену, гг.

----------


## H2

Я давно привык поздно ложиться и поздно вставать... Хотя до 5 утра я редко засиживаюсь, обычно в 2-3 часа ложусь

----------


## Unity

Считаю, что жалкие мгновенья сна не стоят Времени – коего у всех нас и так отродясь слишком мало – и уж лучше – в урон мертвенной усталости весь последующий день – познать ночью _нечто новое_ – нежели проваляться это время трупом... ^_^

----------


## Аликино

> Ну вообще-то во сне человек отдыхает и видит сны, а не валяется трупом, чего-то Вы немного переборщили))
> Хотя кому-то сны может и не снятся и он и вправду так валяется)))))))


 Сны снятся всем. Не все их помнят. Собственно...
Смотрите, много ли пользы вам приносят ваши сновидения? Сомневаюсь. Они ведь не вещие, не осознанные. Это просто картинки, образы. Маловато от этого толку, верно?
 Буквально труп и есть. 
Нет! Быть может мы прибегнем к философии! Душа отделяется от тела и путешествует... где-то в общем путешествует. Вы то всё равно живете здесь. Не в своих сновидениях, а в реальном времени и время это очень ценно! Ведь его так мало...
 Как бы там ни было, но сон - проблема. Нет, периодически он необходим, но становится рабом собственных сновидений - это уже совсем несерьёзно.

Оу, и собственно сам ответ на вопрос. Вопрос-то ко всем относился? Ах да, задали его пять лет назад... Ладно! Не страшно!
Во первых день и ночь - это вообще два разных мира, вы не замечали? И зря, ведь это действительно так! 
Цвет дня - серый. Как правило. Цвет ночи - его нет... Вернее слишком много цветов. Ночь, это удивительная фантасмагория! Не представляю как вообще можно общаться днём... Не то, совсем не то это.
Плюс ещё кое что! Попробуйте не спать дня два-три! Хотя бы два и увидите иной мир! Иное восприятие! Конечно оно имеет свои последствия, но даже просто попробовать разок! 
Сильно не навредит, зато забавно.
Оу, да... Не хватает таблички с надписью: "Не повторяйте это дома!"...

----------


## Unity

Также практикуете депривацию сна, Друг мой? ^_^ 
Забавно, _это_ древняя медитативная практика – буквально – дать рассудку _исчерпать себя_, раскрыв наши глаза, прежде кои были словно бы «обращёнными вовне», а не к Внутри, к самому в жизни Главному...

----------


## Unity

> Ну вообще-то во сне человек отдыхает и видит сны, а не валяется трупом, чего-то Вы немного переборщили))
> Хотя кому-то сны может и не снятся и он и вправду так валяется)))))))


 У Вас личка полная - не могу ответить, посему, молвлю Здесь: ждём Вас. Требуется снять квартиру, может быть, хостел?..
Может, остановитесь у нас?

----------


## Аликино

> Также практикуете депривацию сна, Друг мой? ^_^ 
> Забавно, _это_ древняя медитативная практика – буквально – дать рассудку _исчерпать себя_, раскрыв наши глаза, прежде кои были словно бы «обращёнными вовне», а не к Внутри, к самому в жизни Главному...


 Депривация сна?.. Пусть будет так... ^_^
Я позаимствую у Вас это ^_^ , Вы не против?
Просто нахожу смайлы пошлыми... ^_^
А вообще это непозволительная роскошь порой... Сейчас, покамест лето, можно позволить себе, но в качестве исключения из правил. Всё таки... имеются свои отпечатки после...
Хм... Забавно... 
"Иногда депривация сна может быть использована осознанно, как форма развлечения, самопознания или легальной замены наркотикам."
Всё они знают!..
А самое Главное?.. Внутри пожалуй Многое! Но Главное... Ваши слова отлично отражают мою мысль: лишь в Иной Душе - Главное!.. ^_^

----------


## Unity

Да, действительно, - _Они_ знают Всё... ^_^ То, что для нас в отдалённом будущем станет лишь «открытием»... Всё известно наперёд, ничто не утаено... Мир прозрачен... 

Главное – Любовь, как кажется – к себе подобным – и постижение Смысла, вложенного Чем-то в основу мира, окружающего нас... 
Противостояние чему-то злому... коррекция хода опыта - вопреки плану...

----------


## Обэвер

сон - это маленькая, коротковременная смерть, приятное умирание...сплю много и часто, то на что ни когда не было жалко времени

----------


## Melissa

> а примету "проспать новый год - на счастье" мне знакомая подсказала. думаю повторить как-нибудь


 Проспала, в позапрошлом году. Как раз с предками отмечали, ничего веселого, вот и уснула в 10. Просыпаюсь, уже пол1.
"Счастье" весь год преследовало, начиная от денежных потерь заканчивая  нервотрепкой в личной жизни и проблемами со здоровьем.

----------


## Леонид

сон для слабаков

----------


## джеки-джек

Мешают спать проблемы ложусь в 3-4 сижу в инете или лежу реву просыпаюсь в 15

----------


## zatvornik

мысли всякие жизненные мешают, ну и наличие инета  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

раза 2 или 3 просыпал новый год - не работает примета.

----------


## Leisan

мысли всякие жизненные мешают, ну и наличие инета 
раза 2 или 3 просыпал новый год - не работает примета.

Да вы, господа, стихи пишите)

----------


## Игорёк

падлавила ))))))

----------


## natata

"сон для слабаков" же ж) 
обычно героически держусь пока не срубит. если "на ура" вклиниваюсь в необходимый режим несколько суток к ряду, на следующие так "отсовлю", что до утра спать не буду. показательно,ага..

----------


## natata

стих пишу... дальше начала не продвигается. всегда что нибудь, но не спать.

----------


## Игорёк

пость что получилось.

----------


## natata

время - песок. зарываться руками
приятная, увлекательная игра.
в ощущения вся уходишь. растворяешься. и...
просто есть :Smile:   через это жива.

вторая часть должна быть про мысли, она совсем другого настроения. третья про то, что это на самом деле (точнее говорить не буду,но она без настроения. но всё равно очень не факт что закончу)

----------


## Игорёк

Старайся......

пс. чяйку и спать........ форум! что с тобой!!! ААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pauchoc

депривация сна

----------


## Belliar

Потому что я задрот  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я вообще пару лет назад полностью день на ночь променяла. Так получилось. Полностью всю ночь не спала, просыпалась, когда уже на улице темно(если в это время зима, то темнеет рано ) ,т.е. либо днем, либо вечером и за комп садилась.

----------


## Unity

Ищу Истину... Наслаждаюсь... нет, не Одиночеством — уединённостью и тишиной, покоем; таинством ночи, призрачным мерцанием Млечного Пути...

----------


## Melissa

плохо высыпаюсь. играем в плейстейшн с парнем.

----------


## Балда

Не могу спать - нападает жуткая тоска и лезут разные мысли.

----------


## Pechalka

аналогично.

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Снотворные спасают.

----------


## Pechalka

Снотворные меня уже не спасают.Подзадолбалась в этом году с весны проблема со сном.

----------


## Nikki_Sixx

Не сплю в основном потому, что не могу уснуть.
Если я ложусь спать часиков в 12, то я могу пролежать так и до 2х и до 3х, могу и всю ночь не спать. И чем раньше я ложусь спать, тем сложней мне заснуть, а на утро я чувствую тройную усталость.
Чаще всего не могу уснуть из-за огромного количества мыслей, иногда из-за отсутствия усталости, которая как на зло пропадает ближе к обеду. Иногда засиживаюсь за каким-нибудь фильмом и совсем не замечаю время.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

В последнее время у меня бессонница до утра и в итоге она так меня достает что я встаю и иду пить снотворное

----------


## Rum

Ночью у меня пик активности, вот почему. Я вообще считаю, что идеальнее всего было бы спать часа по два. Хотя, конечно, бывают в жизни ситуации, когда наоборот хочется сутками спать, но со мной такое редко.

----------


## Заблудшая

Сплю какими-то дикими циклами - то по 18 часов, то по 2... Так что, ночи у меня обычно свободны для чтения, фильмов и тому подобного убийства свободного времени.

----------


## _lamer

потому что сижу ночью здесь ёптв
сон приснился: забиваю отца до смерти стулом по голове. потом соседи помогают мне расчленить труп. я спокойно жду их и думаю куда запихнуть тело, а потом вынести и спрятать. думал, это в реале происходит. обычно сны очень реальны по ощущению. в большинстве случаев меня кто-то преследует, а я пытаюсь уйти, убежать. 
 сплю 6 часов. если больше, то сил вообще нету. а так..иногда 3 часа отосплюсь..вечером..или позже встану и режим продолжается.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Смотрю все спят до сих пор . А я и глаз за всю ночь не сомкнула

----------


## .,.,

Ну не все, просто некоторые просыпаются и идут на работу или гулять, или ещё чем заняты. Как не зайдёшь,тут ни кого нет. А ещё как вариант,что время у всех разное, может даже на 5 часов отличаться.

----------


## .,.,

У меня вообще бывает, что могу рано лечь (часиков в 12) и проспать до 10 следующего дня, а могу и до 3 просидеть и всё-равно часов дл 9-11 продрыхнуть, а могу и днём,особенно после работы весь день проспать. Вчера вообще еле проснулась, проснулась и после дел опять спать легла и всё-равно мало.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

У меня просто бессонница сегодня

----------


## когда уже

потому, что болит...как я устал

----------


## Pechalka

потому что я вампир..

----------


## когда уже

покажи зубки)))

----------


## lisenok

Потому что я сова... Ложусь не раньше 23, а дальше зависит от того во сколько я встала. Если встала в обед (когда я дома целый день), то могу лечь и позже. Бывает всю ночь не сплю, пишу шпоры, т.к. сессия со вторника уже начинается, а на этой неделе было 3 зачета, перед одним вообще не спала, т.к. надо было 50 шпор накатать.

----------


## Selbstmord

Не, я ночью сплю. Под музыку засыпаю обычно.

----------


## brus-nika

потому что иногда не могу заснуть... и тогда иду гулять с собакой, или тупо включаю инт-т или музыку и сижу до утра.Но это не особо  уж  часто бывает. Но сегодня так.не хочу нифига спать.Все   уже  спят. а я нет. фиг. :Confused:

----------


## microbe

Люблю созерцать ночной пейзаж.

----------


## Rum

Я вампир.

----------


## brusnika

Не спится нифига мне.  :Frown:  Не могу заснуть... :Confused:

----------


## Flamy

Привет. Мне 35, дочь 8 лет, разведена, уже месяц как снова без работы. Долгие годы не могла понять что со мной. Обращалась к психологам и неврологам, посещала занятия, принимала лекарства. Ощущение постоянного страха и депрессии, и только когда я дома одна мне легко и спокойно. Могу даже музыку послушать или песни петь. Отношения с людьми не складываются вообще, ни в одной сфере жизни. Людей я боюсь, абсолютно всех. Даже родных. Дикое желание поскорее прекратить, прервать общение, уйти спрятаться, даже по телефону говорить не могу. мне страшно везде, на улице, в магазине, на работе, в любом месте. Человек ко мне приближается а я готова бежать и поскорее. Такие ощущения были с раннего детства. Лечение у психологов так и не помогло, может поможет общение с теми у кого похожая проблема?

----------


## Flamy

Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!

----------

